# [WTS] St. Croix Mojo Surf MSS106MM2 NWT (Looking for Offers)



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$220 OBO (that means give me an offer).

Bought several years back. New with tags. Out of warranty.

Located in Raleigh, NC.

Looking to move this- feel free to offer. Not willing to ship but will drive a bit for the right location for a hiking/mountain biking trip or the right offer.

-Mike Brajer


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$200 obo.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$185.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

You can get a St Croix rod fixed or replaced for $50 plus $20 shipping both ways. I just had a 17 year old rod replaced with a brand new rod. Great deal!


----------

